# Dirt Norco Race Team -Decals, Shirts, Merchandise?



## BC-23 (30. Juni 2010)

Grüße!

Besteht die Möglichkeit in Deutschland irgendwie an Merchandise-Artikel oder gar an die Frame-Decals und TLD-Shirts vom Dirt Norco Race Team zu kommen? Wenn ja, wo und wie?


----------



## mac80 (10. Juli 2010)

wäre interessant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mudskipper (8. April 2011)

Ich habe meinen Havoc Rahmen neu lackiert, bin sehr zufrieden damit aber möchte auch die Decals ersetzen, any ideas?


----------



## Indian Summer (11. April 2011)

Da es sich bei den meisten Decals auf den Norcos ab 2007 nicht
um klassische Aufkleber handelt, sondern diese in speziellen
Verfahren auf den Rahmen angebracht werden, sind einzelne
Aufkleber leider nicht erhältlich.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## pixxelbiker (8. Juni 2012)

wie siehts denn generel mit norco-merchandising produkten aus?


----------



## Indian Summer (8. Juni 2012)

Karsten sollte sich in Kürze deswegen melden.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## JKanzinger (9. Juni 2012)

Indian Summer schrieb:


> Karsten sollte sich in Kürze deswegen melden.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Fritz



Melde auch mal Interesse an  Gerade Jerseys mit Sponsoring aufdrucken find ich total geil, gibt's nur nirgends


----------



## MK_79 (6. Juli 2012)

Habe bei dem D Vertrieb nachgefragt und die Antwort bekommen, dass es dieses Jahr keine T-Shirts geben wird.


----------

